# My Praying mantids



## louise f (Jul 25, 2016)

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Reactions: Like 15 | Love 4


----------



## magicmed (Jul 26, 2016)

That's awesome! So cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 26, 2016)

magicmed said:


> That's awesome! So cute!


Thanks. They are too fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> Thanks. They are too fun


Careful Louise, they're almost as addictive as tarantula

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 26, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Careful Louise, they're almost as addictive as tarantula


Hehe, i know

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice, I was considering buying some at the reptile show the other week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 27, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Nice, I was considering buying some at the reptile show the other week.


Thanks friend. You should they are really entertaining to watch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 27, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Nice, I was considering buying some at the reptile show the other week.


just be careful buying exotic mantids here in the US, they are in the same category as phasmids.. _technically. (_that being that whilst they are banned in the US, no one really cares unless you go and tell the government "Hey look what I got" at least from what I've read.)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## louise f (Jul 30, 2016)

Sphodromantis lineola cocoon just hatched today, so many of them  Separating is really needed  But how cute

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 4


----------



## Trenor (Jul 30, 2016)

louise f said:


> Sphodromantis lineola cocoon just hatched today, so many of them  Separating is really needed  But how cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 216752
> ...


Nice, we used to hatch out local mantis in the spring on the farm for fun. We found them in the fall and kept them over the winter. Once they got bigger we turned them loose in the fields we planted. I've really be thinking about getting some since the pet show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 31, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Nice, we used to hatch out local mantis in the spring on the farm for fun. We found them in the fall and kept them over the winter. Once they got bigger we turned them loose in the fields we planted. I've really be thinking about getting some since the pet show.


Peter at bugsincyberspace has some T. sinensis ooths, or you could buy some P. paradoxa and breed them (super easy to raise, slightly hard to breed and raise the ooth) If I had the extra cash, I would so pick up some H. coronatus, but my family has the set the rule that mantids are too expensive for how short they live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 31, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Peter at bugsincyberspace has some T. sinensis ooths, or you could buy some P. paradoxa and breed them (super easy to raise, slightly hard to breed and raise the ooth) If I had the extra cash, I would so pick up some H. coronatus, but my family has the set the rule that mantids are too expensive for how short they live.


I have been thinking of heading down to Dad's and see if I can find some wild mantis egg cases. They are usually all around the barns and tree lines in the fall. You just have to keep them cool till spring or plan on caring for a lot of them over the winter.

You could anyways go hunting for some of the wild ones. The same ones we have here are common in GA too if I remember correctly.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 31, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I have been thinking of heading down to Dad's and see if I can find some wild mantis egg cases. They are usually all around the barns and tree lines in the fall. You just have to keep them cool till spring or plan on caring for a lot of them over the winter.
> 
> You could anyways go hunting for some of the wild ones. The same ones we have here are common in GA too if I remember correctly.


Yeah, I just live in an area where insects are almost nonexistent.


----------



## Trenor (Jul 31, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah, I just live in an area where insects are almost nonexistent.


Well, if I find a egg case or two that look viable I'll mail you one.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 31, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Well, if I find a egg case or two that look viable I'll mail you one.


Thanks! I'm at the point here where I get excited to see S. carolina and stuff. in AR, you could find unicorn mantids, tons of color variations of S. carolina and T. sinensis, and loads of stick insects. GA feels like a wasteland compared to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 2, 2016)

SO very cool!  I really want to get a few mantids but they seem to be a rarity with vendors online, plus all the cool species I want can really only be found in European markets.

Beautiful creatures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 2, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> SO very cool!  I really want to get a few mantids but they seem to be a rarity with vendors online, plus all the cool species I want can really only be found in European markets.
> 
> Beautiful creatures!


Rebecca Salutric from mantidpets has some, but her prices are very high (she has almost every mantis to grace the hobby) and Peter from bugsincyberspace has some good ones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 2, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> all the cool species I want can really only be found in European markets.


Yeah we do got a lot nice species here in Europe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 2, 2016)

louise f said:


> Yeah we do got a lot nice species here in Europe


One species in particular I cant find in the US is prohierodula picta.
Want one of those sooooo bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 2, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> One species in particular I cant find in the US is prohierodula picta.
> Want one of those sooooo bad!


Try here. Breeders from the whole world. I know you can get them there


http://www.terraristik.com/tb/list_classifieds.php

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 2, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah, I just live in an area where insects are almost nonexistent.


You shoulda stayed in WI



Trenor said:


> Well, if I find a egg case or two that look viable I'll mail you one.


I come across them regularly, most people have no idea what they're looking at.

Any clue what species this is?  Came across it the other day walking the dog across a field full of hoppers by the house...southeast Wisconsin, right along Lake Michigan.  It was probably 4", maybe a touch bigger.













Chinese Mantis



__ cold blood
__ Jul 31, 2016
__ 6
__
chinese mantis
mantis
praying mantis
tenodera sinensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 2, 2016)

T


cold blood said:


> You shoulda stayed in WI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S. carolina, no brown on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 2, 2016)

louise f said:


> Try here. Breeders from the whole world. I know you can get them there
> 
> 
> http://www.terraristik.com/tb/list_classifieds.php


How willing are most on there to ship to the US ? I figured with customs and such that shipping can be delayed so much that getting a invert that is DOA would be common


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 2, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> How willing are most on there to ship to the US ? I figured with customs and such that shipping can be delayed so much that getting a invert that is DOA would be common


Mantids DOA worse than fish or delicate inverts like crabs. I've had mantids that were held in a post office for 1 day longer than I expected, and they arrived dead. There are enough US breeders with really nice species you can get what you want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 2, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Mantids DOA worse than fish or delicate inverts like crabs. I've had mantids that were held in a post office for 1 day longer than I expected, and they arrived dead. There are enough US breeders with really nice species you can get what you want.


Where?   Swifts seems to very limited species wise and Ken the bug guy is almost always out, plus most US vendors carry the common giant Asians and not the African species I seek.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 2, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Where?   Swifts seems to very limited species wise and Ken the bug guy is almost always out, plus most US vendors carry the common giant Asians and not the African species I seek.


As I said, http://www.mantispets.com sites a little old, but she updates it regularly. Just send her an Email about a species you're interested in, and www.bugsincyberspace.com. You were looking in some awful spots lol.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 2, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> As I said, http://www.mantispets.com sites a little old, but she updates it regularly. Just send her an Email about a species you're interested in, and www.bugsincyberspace.com. You were looking in some awful spots lol.


I really appreciate your insight
, thanks a bunch!


----------



## louise f (Aug 3, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> How willing are most on there to ship to the US ? I figured with customs and such that shipping can be delayed so much that getting a invert that is DOA would be common


I dont know how willing they are to ship to US. But i would not ship mantids to US because i would expect them to be dead on arrival. That would be a waste.


----------



## louise f (Aug 3, 2016)

cold blood said:


> You shoulda stayed in WI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty cool mantid you found there sweet CB. <3 Dont know what species that is, but i envy you that you have such cool animals in nature in the US.


----------



## louise f (Aug 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MantidMaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice spiny flower mantises u got there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 9, 2016)

So they already molted. sphodromantis lineola

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 9, 2016)

It's really small! But adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, what a tiny little guy. I have really been wanting some of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 9, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Wow, what a tiny little guy. I have really been wanting some of these.


Hehe, i have so many of those, but i dont think they would survive the shipping to US. Else i would gladly have shipped you some friend


----------



## Czech prime (Aug 9, 2016)

louise f said:


> Hehe, i have so many of those, but i dont think they would survive the shipping to US. Else i would gladly have shipped you some friend


Do you have any to spare to us europeans ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 9, 2016)

UGH you're making me want to get back into mantids!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Aug 9, 2016)

Tuffz said:


> Do you have any to spare to us europeans ?


of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 9, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> UGH you're making me want to get back into mantids!


Mantids mantids mantids.. Uhuhh look out for the mantid wizard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 9, 2016)

louise f said:


> Hehe, i have so many of those, but i dont think they would survive the shipping to US. Else i would gladly have shipped you some friend


I know you would. 

 I need to go down to Dad's and look for a few egg cases. I might just be lazy and tell Mom to look for me some and bring them up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 19, 2016)

pseudocreobotra wahlbergii



__ louise f
__ Aug 19, 2016
__ 14



						Molted again. They are so beautiful <3
					
















sphodromantis lineola



__ louise f
__ Aug 19, 2016



						Molted again, man those guys grow like weed
					




Molted again. They really grow fast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## louise f (Aug 19, 2016)

Is that a beautiful insect or what. MMM damn nice




Noooo you can not eat my freakin finger

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 4


----------



## Trenor (Aug 19, 2016)

Stop. I don't need something else to collect.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Stop. I don't need something else to collect.....


Ahhh come on friend, you really should they are awesome and beautiful  Can you feel the pressure there friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone (Aug 19, 2016)

Your Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii antennae's are on point, whose its stylist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 19, 2016)

louise f said:


> Ahhh come on friend, you really should they are awesome and beautiful  Can you feel the pressure there friend


No No, I do like these a lot, though. Those are awesome photos too BTW. 



louise f said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 20, 2016)

Flexzone said:


> Your Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii antennae's are on point, whose its stylist


Hehe, that would be me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Aug 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> No No, I do like these a lot, though. Those are awesome photos too BTW.


Thanks friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 6, 2016)

These guys grow so fast. They are beyond lovely <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 7, 2016)

I know what you mean. Have you kept mantids before? 
I didn't before owning tarantula, so every time a mantis molted I was like, 'what, again!?' Because I was used to the molt cycles of tarantula

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 7, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> I know what you mean. Have you kept mantids before?
> I didn't before owning tarantula, so every time a mantis molted I was like, 'what, again!?' Because I was used to the molt cycles of tarantula


Yes i did way back, sounds like I`m old huh. Haha  I have had Miomantis paykullii not the most exciting species to have  
Hehe, yeah they are pretty fast with those molts. But unfortunately they dont live so long, that is the saddest part. So enjoy them while you have them, they are so much fascinating creatures for sure. <3

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2016)

louise f said:


> Yes i did way back, sounds like I`m old huh. Haha  I have had Miomantis paykullii not the most exciting species to have
> Hehe, yeah they are pretty fast with those molts. But unfortunately they dont live so long, that is the saddest part. So enjoy them while you have them, they are so much fascinating creatures for sure. <3


That's their only negative. Mantids don't live long. I know that's the hand that nature has dealt them but it just doesn't seem right for such magnificent creatures. It's saddening watching them coming to an end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 8, 2016)

basin79 said:


> That's their only negative. Mantids don't live long. I know that's the hand that nature has dealt them but it just doesn't seem right for such magnificent creatures. It's saddening watching them coming to an end.


Yeah it does not seem fair at all, sometimes mother nature is way to cruel. Mantids are so cute and beautiful they deserve to live much longer than they do. <3

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 10, 2016)

I love them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 20, 2016)

Sphodromantis lineola

Wow they molted a couple of times since i last posted pics of them, they are nice. <3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xysis (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome! Love the spiny flower mantids. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 26, 2016)

Popa spurca

These little beautiful "ants" looking mantids popped out to say hi today.  Adorable little buggers <3 
Cant wait for them to grow

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 26, 2016)

Very cool. I hope they grow well for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> Popa spurca
> 
> These little beautiful "ants" looking mantids popped out to say hi today.  Adorable little buggers <3
> Cant wait for them to grow
> ...


Fantastic. As you've captured new borns I captured my adult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 26, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Very cool. I hope they grow well for you.


Thanks friend. I really hope so too, one thing all of the mantids i have, have one thing in common. They eat like garbage trucks haha.
They are so cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 26, 2016)

They are so tiny! Love this species as well! Congrats on the hatchlings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 26, 2016)

@Andrea82 Thanks, they look pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jerremaniac (Sep 27, 2016)

I've got a pair of European Mantises collected from my back yard who didn't mate on their first attempt, but I'm REALLY hoping I can distract her from repeatedly smacking him in the face this weekend.  Love your photos of the babies... oh to have little ones scampering around the house   I'm totally jealous!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 27, 2016)

jerremaniac said:


> I've got a pair of European Mantises collected from my back yard who didn't mate on their first attempt, but I'm REALLY hoping I can distract her from repeatedly smacking him in the face this weekend.  Love your photos of the babies... oh to have little ones scampering around the house   I'm totally jealous!



That sounds pretty cool, i wish i could collect those in my backyard  I wish you the best of luck on the next mating attempt. You could try to feed her while letting the male in then she would be busy eating  a great trick if you ask me..
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jerremaniac (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks Louise! She was being photographed on my back porch when a male flew up and approached her the first time. I definitely plan to have her stuffing her face this time around  she's a REALLY good eater!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## louise f (Sep 27, 2016)

jerremaniac said:


> Thanks Louise! She was being photographed on my back porch when a male flew up and approached her the first time. I definitely plan to have her stuffing her face this time around  she's a REALLY good eater!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pics <3 No problem, hehe good luck with the mating

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 1, 2016)

They are really cool. I only have p paradoxa. Nice species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> They are really cool. I only have p paradoxa. Nice species.


Thanks, yeah the P.paradoxa is a cool species too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 1, 2016)

A thing I will advise you is with nymphs feed them once every day and mist everyday along with cleaning the enclosures once a week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 2, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> A thing I will advise you is with nymphs feed them once every day and mist everyday along with cleaning the enclosures once a week.


Thanks for the advise i was feeding them every other day and misting every day. And cleaning once a week some times twice depends on how dirty it gets.
Is it because they grow faster if you feed them every day or is it because that they are so fragile or something else ? Just curious.


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 2, 2016)

Well in general mantis nymphs are kind of fragile at young instars below 3. Feeding them everyday works as long as you don't feed too much. I recommend feeding either one huge meal for one week and one smaller meal in between each week or feeding every other day in small amounts or feeding every day but small amounts. As adults however they are really hardy unless it's a delicate species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 3, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> Well in general mantis nymphs are kind of fragile at young instars below 3. Feeding them everyday works as long as you don't feed too much. I recommend feeding either one huge meal for one week and one smaller meal in between each week or feeding every other day in small amounts or feeding every day but small amounts. As adults however they are really hardy unless it's a delicate species.


How can you overfeed a nymph? If it gets big from feeding, it will simply molt again, wouldn't it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 5, 2016)

Sphodromantis lineola



__ louise f
__ Oct 5, 2016
__ 4



						Eating a dubia from my sons hand. Greedy little bugger :))
					
















Prohierodula laticollis



__ louise f
__ Oct 5, 2016
__ 5



						Beautiful species

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 5, 2016)

Prohierodula laticollis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 5, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Fantastic.


Thanks.


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 6, 2016)

These mantids are like all curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 6, 2016)

I linked a video I recorded today on youtube to my thread. I fed my mantids honey. They bloody loved it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 6, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I linked a video I recorded today on youtube to my thread. I fed my mantids honey. They bloody loved it.


I will check that out

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 14, 2016)

Sphodolomantis lineola





Pseudocrebotre wahlbergii



Prohierodula laticollis

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sschind (Oct 14, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I linked a video I recorded today on youtube to my thread. I fed my mantids honey. They bloody loved it.



 I've heard other people say they feed honey but I just never think of it when it comes time to feed.


----------



## sschind (Oct 14, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> just be careful buying exotic mantids here in the US, they are in the same category as phasmids.. _technically. (_that being that whilst they are banned in the US, no one really cares unless you go and tell the government "Hey look what I got" at least from what I've read.)


Its strange.  No one seems to want to advertise they have exotic stick insects but mantids have their own forums and people buy and sell openly.  The general consensus seems to be that the USDA will hunt you down if they find out you have phasmids but they don't seem to care about the mantids.

I don't know if it is because so many phasmids are parthenogenic or because they are primary consumers and an infestation could conceivably wipe out crops or what.  Maybe there really is no difference and they "care" about the phasmids the same as mantids but everyone just thinks that they will search you out for having the stick insects.  Its too bad because mantids are wild and very fun to keep but there are some absolutely incredible stick insects out there.




Andrea82 said:


> Careful Louise, they're almost as addictive as tarantula


To be honest I find them more addictive. They grow faster and I find that they are more active, though both have a tendency to sit in one spot for long periods of time.  I always have a few deli cups with mantids above my desk and I can sit back and watch them move around while the spiders just sit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 15, 2016)

sschind said:


> Its strange.  No one seems to want to advertise they have exotic stick insects but mantids have their own forums and people buy and sell openly.  The general consensus seems to be that the USDA will hunt you down if they find out you have phasmids but they don't seem to care about the mantids.
> 
> I don't know if it is because so many phasmids are parthenogenic or because they are primary consumers and an infestation could conceivably wipe out crops or what.  Maybe there really is no difference and they "care" about the phasmids the same as mantids but everyone just thinks that they will search you out for having the stick insects.  Its too bad because mantids are wild and very fun to keep but there are some absolutely incredible stick insects out there.
> 
> ...


I think that phasmids are illegal because they are herbivore and some of them breed easily so they could infest various plants. Even tho they wouldn't survive the winter in most states

As for mantids they are carnivore and couldn't cause an infestation on crops


----------



## louise f (Nov 13, 2016)

Alright these guys grow so much when they molt, that is amazing :wideyed: Hehe, they have a lot to catch up on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Dec 1, 2016)

Sphodromantis lineola



__ louise f
__ Dec 1, 2016


















Pseudocrebotre wahlbergii



__ louise f
__ Dec 1, 2016


















Pseudocrebotre wahlbergii



__ louise f
__ Dec 1, 2016

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Dec 1, 2016)

Every time I see your praying mantis I start looking for some. I really want some of these next year if I can find them.


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 1, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Every time I see your praying mantis I start looking for some. I really want some of these next year if I can find them.


only thing holding me back is the lifespan. i like my pets to live more than a couple years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 1, 2016)

You know, you're really triggering me with these images.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> only thing holding me back is the lifespan. i like my pets to live more than a couple years.


Though, I would like for them to live longer, I'm ok with the shorter life span. The colors and designs they have are just so beautiful.

I have self imposed a ban on getting anything new till at least next year. Which has been hard considering some of the Ts up for sale lately.


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 1, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Though, I would like for them to live longer, I'm ok with the shorter life span. The colors and designs they have are just so beautiful.
> 
> I have self imposed a ban on getting anything new till at least next year. Which has been hard considering some of the Ts up for sale lately.


they are quite stunning. i just prefer arachnids, theres some spiders out there that beat these guys by a long shot, not to mention centipedes. haha i have the same ban going on right now, my fav dealer isnt shipping till Jan. 9 so im stuck waiting till then.
ps check out h lunula and Eresus sp. , stunning


----------



## Trenor (Dec 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> they are quite stunning. i just prefer arachnids, theres some spiders out there that beat these guys by a long shot, not to mention centipedes. haha i have the same ban going on right now, my fav dealer isnt shipping till Jan. 9 so im stuck waiting till then.
> ps check out h lunula and Eresus sp. , stunning


I've got no desire for getting centipedes or true spiders personally. That may change in the future but for now I'm way more interested in tarantulas and mantis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sorry if you said somewhere, but I don't have much time with work and all. However I really want this species, what is it?
Thanks


----------



## Jacob Ma (Dec 3, 2016)

shutout2000 said:


> Sorry if you said somewhere, but I don't have much time with work and all. However I really want this species, what is it?
> Thanks


The first brown mantis is _Sphrodomantis linolea_, and the green and white mantis is _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Apr 4, 2017)

Awesome thread louise !!! 

I've been away from the forum for about a year, so happy to see that my mantis thread isn't the only one here !

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 6, 2017)

papilio said:


> Awesome thread louise !!!
> 
> I've been away from the forum for about a year, so happy to see that my mantis thread isn't the only one here !


Thanks a lot friend, nice to see you are back <3  What can i say, i love mantis. <3

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Apr 6, 2017)

I have a deep love for mantids as well. I was horribly terrified of them as a very young child...what a shame, huh? I did not know any better. 

Often, during the summer here, sweet little praying mantes will perch themselves upon me. I have nicknamed them all 'Pete.' No reasoning behind the name. Haha. 

I hope to see 'Pete' in a month or so, as summer is swiftly approaching.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shutout2000 (Apr 7, 2017)

Ok, so now I am hooked after this thread @louise f  You just had to show off all them great pictures, didn't ya!  I don't have much experience with mantids. What species do you recommend I start with? Also, do you sell them? I wil be more than likely eventually breed them as I do with all in my collection.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 10, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Ok, so now I am hooked after this thread @louise f  You just had to show off all them great pictures, didn't ya!  I don't have much experience with mantids. What species do you recommend I start with? Also, do you sell them? I wil be more than likely eventually breed them as I do with all in my collection.
> Thanks


Hey there Hehe sorry wasn`t my intension to get anyone hooked on the mantids  Lol.  As a good starter mantid i would go for the Sphodromantis lineola. They are really easy to care for, and great eaters.  I do sell when i have babies. But i dont ship to the US sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Apr 10, 2017)

louise f said:


> Hey there Hehe sorry wasn`t my intension to get anyone hooked on the mantids  Lol.  As a good starter mantid i would go for the Sphodromantis lineola. They are really easy to care for, and great eaters.  I do sell when i have babies. But i dont ship to the US sorry


Oh, I now just noticed your not in the U.S. Unfortunate! Any other sellers here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 10, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Oh, I now just noticed your not in the U.S. Unfortunate! Any other sellers here?


I know a cool and reliable guy from your area @cold blood. He`s as good as it gets <3  He sells T`s but i dont know if he sells mantids though ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 10, 2017)

louise f said:


> I know a cool and reliable guy from your area @cold blood. He`s as good as it gets <3  He sells T`s but i dont know if he sells mantids though ?


Ha, my sweet Louise...no I don't sell mantids, although its probably more of a product of a lack of availability.   I do find them on occasion...but I don't collect them.













Chinese Mantis



__ cold blood
__ Jul 31, 2016
__ 6
__
chinese mantis
mantis
praying mantis
tenodera sinensis

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 10, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Ha, my sweet Louise...no I don't sell mantids, although its probably more of a product of a lack of availability.   I do find them on occasion...but I don't collect them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey sweet Dennis <3 Ohh I`m so jealous of you, that you can find these in nature. That`s pretty cool.  Must be fantastic going outside to find these lovely creatures. <3
What a lovely sight <3<3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 10, 2017)

louise f said:


> Hey sweet Dennis <3 Ohh I`m so jealous of you, that you can find these in nature. That`s pretty cool.  Must be fantastic going outside to find these lovely creatures. <3
> What a lovely sight <3<3


not fun when they fly into your face when youre out mowing the lawn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shutout2000 (Apr 10, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Ha, my sweet Louise...no I don't sell mantids, although its probably more of a product of a lack of availability.   I do find them on occasion...but I don't collect them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neve seen them in nature before that I can remember. What type of habitat can they be found in. Unfortunate you don't sell em. I will look to you if I need some T's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 10, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Neve seen them in nature before that I can remember. What type of habitat can they be found in. Unfortunate you don't sell em. I will look to you if I need some T's.


Grasslands...I usually see them in and around tall grasses. 

This one was caught doing what mantids do best...eating....a caterpillar in this case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Apr 10, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 236546
> 
> Grasslands...I usually see them in and around tall grasses.
> 
> This one was caught doing what mantids do best...eating....a caterpillar in this case.


Nice, although I raise caterpillars so I hope that is not something people commonly feed them. 

Course, it wouldn't be the first time I fed my pets my pets.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 10, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Nice, although I raise caterpillars so I hope that is not something people commonly feed them.
> 
> Course, it wouldn't be the first time I fed my pets my pets.


LMAO, no one fed this mantis...its a wild mantid....hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

